# frozen oscars



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

i have thez oscars and they are all fighting and i spend most the time keeping them seperated/nircing them back to helth now what if i took them all put them in a zip lock and froz them and cut them in to little bits good food for my p's?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

well if u do y dont u do so just to the one


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

i have 3 they all fight


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

don't kill them donate them to your local petstore or give them away or sell them don't kill them they are meant to stay in the aquarium not the freezer just think someone out there probely would love to have one of them so don't kill them it is cruel!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

marcc420 said:


> i have thez oscars and they are all fighting and i spend most the time keeping them seperated/nircing them back to helth now what if i took them all put them in a zip lock and froz them and cut them in to little bits good food for my p's?


 i say through them in there live and see what happens


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

how big are these oscars and what kind are they? (red, tiger, albino)


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> well if u do y dont u do so just to the one










WHAT?!?!?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> > well if u do y dont u do so just to the one
> ...


 "well if you do...why dont you just do it to the one?"

is what i think he meant to say


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

JesseD said:


> how big are these oscars and what kind are they? (red, tiger, albino)


 2 tiger oscars and i dont know what the other one is there about 5-6" my p's are only about an inch and a half the o's would eat them


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

take them to the lfs, get store dredit for them, and then buy a bunch of feeders


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

the oscars will feed them for longer then the amount of feeders they would probly give me. buy its more fun with feeders


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

DO IT


----------

